# Whirlyball II Date



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I've picked the above three dates, they are all currently all open from 7-9pm.
Please ONLY PAID PLAYERS vote and don't give me your sob story why you can't make it on other dates. I don't need a guilt trip  

The results of the vote will be final.

We still have a few spots left.

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Well I might not be that flexible anymore, but my schedule is.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Am I blind or did you figure out a way to hide text from me?
I see no dates.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Amos said:


> Am I blind or did you figure out a way to hide text from me?
> I see no dates.


There is a poll on top "Mr. Super Moderator"


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Amos said:


> Am I blind


Yep, and your palms are hairy too.
Didn't your mother ever warn you about that?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

doh
That's what happens when you try to keep your browser window small and discrete.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Amos said:


> doh
> That's what happens when you try to keep your browser window small and discrete.


Methinks there was another reason.:evil:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Am I blind


This would explain your pityful hit/miss ratio at the last game :evilsmile 

Neal


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Not on a Wednesday, I have softball! :yikes:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Not on a Wednesday, I have softball! :yikes:


What part of "don't give me your sob story why you can't make it on other dates" did'nt you understand......LOL :lol: 

Neal


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hmmm, did I miss something. With my new job I don't know when I will be available. Haven't paid anything either? What if we pay and then can't make it?? Because of right now I basically belong to me job


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal said:


> What part of "don't give me your sob story why you can't make it on other dates" did'nt you understand......LOL :lol:
> 
> Neal


Good thing Budhabelly didnt sign up you wouldn't want to hear his sob story... 

The Wed or July 1st date works for me...


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry Mr. Event Coordinator Sir :tdo12: :chillin:  :sad:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Good thing Budhabelly didnt sign up you wouldn't want to hear his sob story...


Hey, you leave Budha out of this....so what if he just wants to come and watch the real men play :16suspect 



Melon said:


> Sorry Mr. Event Coordinator Sir :tdo12: :chillin:  :sad:


Hmmm...I think I like that :coolgleam


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Neal,
Just a quick note, the Wednesday wont work I see my therapist then and with my child hood the way it was I have to see him at least once a week. The July date is also no good I am having surgery then to have all these blasted boils removed, but other than that we should be good. 

Actually I spoke to my doctor and at my age he says I should get plenty of rest, so if we end at 9:00pm, I will have drive all the way back to Farmingting, in the dark all by myself, that just wont work. We should move this to 5:00 - 7:00, that will be perfect, no problems. 

Well, I would have to take a 5:30 break that is when my daily Metamucil kicks in and we would not want a mess on the Whirlyball court, come to think about it with all this defecation from the medication my case of Hemorrhoids is tremendous, so I would have to take a 6:15 suppository break and maybe those guys could put one of those doughnut cushions on the cars, I dont think it would be too much trouble.

Finally, with my eye sight getting as bad as it is I had a hard time "scoring" last time. Maybe those guys could put some neon lights around the hole... I mean goal and I might be able to get it in better this time!!

OK well this is just FYI Neal, I would not want to whine, complain or give you a sob story!!  :evil:  :lol:


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Trouttime, that is to damn funny. :lol:


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

June 16th or July 1st is the best for me as I am going on vacation starting Friday the 18th so it would be nice to be free June 17th but I could probably still make it then, just the other dates are better.

So, any date is ok for me with a preference for the 16th or 1st.

John


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'll probably be in Minnesota the week of the 16-17th, but I'm sure that there will be someone :yikes: to take my place if the voting goes that way.

:rant:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Still need votes from James, Dave, and Mark (fishkram)....If we are going with one of the earlier dates I'll need to know ASAP.

Neal


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

How's the body count lookin??


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

OK.....Both of Trouttime's guys, James and Dave, also voted for July 1st, so it looks like we have a date. I am very bummed that one of our members and my good friend, Joel can't make it that day (Guilt Trip). I knew doing it this way, someone would get left out....I was just hoping it would be Esox. :evilsmile  Joel will have his money refunded....until next time.

If there are others that can't make it, please let me know A.S.A.P., so we can make arrangements to replace you.

As far as a body count we are at 13......We need two more for a full three teams......sure would like to see a few more M-S.com members join us.

Let me know.

Neal


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't wait. Should be a good time.  
Melon, please leave your keys in your pocket this time...


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

"Lets get ready to rumb..."

O wait I cant say that, its copyrighted.  

I cant wait guys, should be another great time.   :tdo12:

Sure thing Kev, I will keep an eye on my cell phone and keys this time.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Neal said:


> I am very bummed that one of our members and my good friend, Joel can't make it that day (Guilt Trip). I knew doing it this way, someone would get left out....I was just hoping it would be Esox.


I was excited when Neal sent me a PM saying he thought he found a way for everbody to attend....little did I know that he meant everybody but me!!!!:sad: 

I will be up North the 30th-7th enjoying some time with my wife so I don't feel too left out. Hope everyone has a blast, hopefully we can do it another time...I also was thinking about proposing a paintball MNG in the future?!?:tdo12:


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Can't wait to play. Sorry you can't make it Joel but I am sure you will enjoy your time up north.

As far as a Paintball outing, I am all for it. I know of one place that I could help with arrangements if anyone is interested. It is up near Port Huron but is the cheapest place I have found and you don't need to make a deposit to hold your place. I have worked with them before and would be willing to help arrange an outing if anyone is interested. Cost there is $15 for rental and $15 or $16 per 500 rounds of paint.

Sundays are about the only day that works for me for paintball. When I have played before there it is always from 10am to 1pm.

www.crossfirecreek.com 

This is the link for where I have played before.

John


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm really sorry Joel, but I promise every time I slam one of these guys from behind..... I'll think of you :yikes: :mischeif: :shhh: 

We need two more people to fill it up......

Neal


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Cant wait guys! :bouncy: 

The last one was a blast and this one should be even better :woohoo1: 

Beware I will be comming in riot gear :mischeif: :evilsmile 

I would also be in for some paintball that is also a lot of fun!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Looking forward to another battle !  

The rest of the people in my group are unavailable this time around (Lewis even had surgery on his shattered hip yesterday :yikes: - not whirlyball related)

Gotta watch those @^$&*# golf carts though ! :tdo12: LOL

Let the battle begin.
:16suspect


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal said:


> ..I promise every time I slam one of these guys from behind..... I'll think of you :yikes: :mischeif: :shhh:
> 
> 
> Neal


Or will you think of that night in the Macomb jail...:SHOCKED: :yikes: :SHOCKED:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> Or will you think of that night in the Macomb jail...:SHOCKED: :yikes: :SHOCKED:


LMAO....Now thats what I call jabbing below the Belt! :evil: :lol: 

(dont drop your keys Melon)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Still have room for one, maybe two people.

Neal


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Sorry. I'm not man enough. :gaga:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

buddhabelly said:


> Sorry. I'm not man enough. :gaga:


Yeah, That's what Melon said  

STILL need to fill two spots...please ask around


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Will there be another "Pre-Battle-Warm-Up" at a local establishment ?


(just for proper warm up......of course) :yikes:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Great Baraboo sounds good to me... http://www.greatbaraboo.com/menu.asp


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

OK what time at the 'Boo?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Hey guys, I need your help. We are still 2 people short and I don't want to eat this one. Please ask anyone you know that may want to play. My wife, as well as mark's are going to play so invite the ladies if you want.

Neal


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'll call some people from work and let you know. There are several who expressed an interest, just dont know if they are available.
FIJI



Neal said:


> Hey guys, I need your help. We are still 2 people short and I don't want to eat this one. Please ask anyone you know that may want to play. My wife, as well as mark's are going to play so invite the ladies if you want.
> 
> Neal


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Two more from my workplace confirmed:

Randy & Dan

:SHOCKED:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

FIJI said:


> Two more from my workplace confirmed:
> 
> Randy & Dan
> 
> :SHOCKED:


COOL.....Me and my wallet thank you


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Neal, 
You know that even if Mike hadn't come through, we NEVER would have left you holding the bag. We would have just upped the price per head accordingly.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Neal,
> You know that even if Mike hadn't come through, we NEVER would have left you holding the bag. We would have just upped the price per head accordingly.


Yes....I knew I could count on you guys to help hold my bag :yikes:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

If you want to warm up go to this site and click: Play the game

http://www.neopets.com/games/bumpercars.phtml


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

whats the date and time?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Neal said:


> Yes....I knew I could count on you guys to help hold my bag :yikes:



<quote> 
Originally Posted by FIJI
Esox......you gonna wear welding gloves this time !?!? 

LOL 

Nope. Brass Knuckles. <quote>


That's gonna be a COOOOOOOOOOOOLD bag !!
:yikes:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If there is a bowl of crushed walnuts on the beer table, I'm passing them up.:tdo12:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

1fife said:


> whats the date and time?


Friday the first I believe it is at1900 hrs. I'll be at The Great Baraboo about 1800 with whoever else shows up there. If you want to come, I would suggest showing up even though I believe it is full. Odds are someone won't make it, and you can have one of my turns if we do have a full crew.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Friday the first I believe it is at1900 hrs. I'll be at The Great Baraboo about 1800 with whoever else shows up there.


Should be Thursday the first...
If you would check the calendar you would know... http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/calendar.php?month=7&year=2004&c=1&do=displaymonth


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

kbkrause said:


> Should be Thursday the first...
> If you would check the calendar you would know... http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/calendar.php?month=7&year=2004&c=1&do=displaymonth


I would check the calendar, but isn't it obvious that

*I CAN'T READ ONE????? :help: :gaga: *


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

1fife~ Yes it is tonite from 7 -9 pm.....stop on by and say Hi if you can. I'll be the good looking guy scoring all the goals. I should stand out in this particular crowd.  

Neal


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

sorry, but daughter got a softball game

next time wallyballs a blast


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal said:


> 1fife~ Yes it is tonite from 7 -9 pm.....stop on by and say Hi if you can. I'll be the good looking guy scoring all the goals. I should stand out in this particular crowd.
> 
> Neal


He'll the the guy cherry picking when the rest of his team is playing defense...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I guess if I had to edit it three times, and still couldn't make it acceptable, I just shouldn't say it.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> He'll the the guy cherry picking when the rest of his team is playing defense...


Dear Lord.....Please put him on the opposing team  :evilsmile


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

(K)neal, remember to remove your nose and nipple rings before attempting to play, they don't allow bling bling on the court.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> (K)neal, remember to remove your nose and nipple rings before attempting to play, they don't allow bling bling on the court.


Let the trash talk begin, oh "rides with limp wrist."

BTW- I had better send everyone a reminded of tonite....I haven't heard from some in a while. Check in here to confirm tonites game.

For sures we have:

Me
wife
Mark
wife
Esox
CPKrause
Fiji + 2


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I hope we have more than that........Melon? Salmonslammer?

Neal, you can start practicing now, repeat after me......

*OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!:gaga: *
*DAMN THAT HURT!*
*NO MAS, NO MAS!!!!  :help: *



 :lol:


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes I will be there.
I will try to make it to Baraboo before, but will definetly be at the "thunder dome" by 7.


  :tdo12: :SHOCKED: :help:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I hope we have more than that........Melon? Salmonslammer?
> 
> Neal, you can start practicing now, repeat after me......
> 
> ...


Is it your right or left wrist? :evil: 

I just listed those above that confirmed they will be there, I sent the others a PM asking then to check in on this thread to confirm their participation.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Neal said:


> Is it your right or left wrist? :evil:


Right wrist.
Now you are thinking "Is he telling the truth or is it really the left one?"
"No he would tell me the right one so I would think it was the left one when it really is the right one."
"No, No, he would think that I would think that it was the right one when he told me it was the right one when he tried to confuse me by telling me it was the right one so it must be the left one."


You'll just have to figure it out.


----------

